# GPU-Z incorrect memory clock readings GTX 460



## space-wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

It reads my default GTX 460 clock as 900 MHZ when it is supposed to be 1800 MHZ.  When I overclock to 2000 with MSI Afterburner, it reads 1000.  Seems to be halving the actual clock.  Anyone know why this is?  Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 20, 2011)

900 mhz is the actual physical clock rate. 
gddr3 transfers 2 bytes per clock and gddr5 4 bytes per clock so some write it as the higher value


----------



## space-wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh wow, I had no idea.  So, Afterburner reads it as 2000 because of the 4 bytes per clock?  I guess that does make sense, glad to know GPU-Z isn't holding out on me haha.  Thanks a lot.


----------

